# T4 Topaz Roller Blind Stuck



## murrayxxx77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anybody had any experience of retensioning roller blinds. The roller blind behind the drivers door refuses to go more than a couple of inches down into its slot before 'rukking' up. There appears to be some tension when its fully extended but that all goes in a couple of inches so its now permanently up.

There is a small screw at each corner of the frame but removing them doesn't seem to loosen anything. There's nothing obvious to show how to get into the mechanism. Do I need to strip the whole side of the van for a simple tension !

All advice gratefully received.

Regards

Murray


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Murray, we did have this but it was many moons ago, and I have completely forgotten how my husband solved it, but I do recall he had to take it down to sort it.

Have you carried out a search on here, to see if this problem has occured with someone else earlier, as that may help you.


Carol

Hopefully someone else will see this post and reply with an answer


----------

